# Please I need some good opinions!!!



## Logan J (Jul 17, 2013)

Roughly 6 weeks ago my Russian tortoise laid eggs and then yesterday she laid 3 more I'm wondering when the babies hatch how much do they typically sell for?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2013)

Between $50 and $100.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: RE: Please I need some good opinions!!!*



Yvonne G said:


> Between $50 and $100.



This would be good. It will keep prices competitive with the WC pet store pricing. 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## satdiver (Jul 18, 2013)

Yvonne,
I would be interested in buying two of them from you. I could drive from vegas to pick them up or you could ship them.


----------



## Logan J (Jul 18, 2013)

Awesome that's what I was thinking I'm not sure if I wanna sell to pet stores because they are horrible when it comes to the care of tortoises


----------



## Greg T (Jul 18, 2013)

Try to sell them through the forum first. IF pet stores buy them, they will only give you bottom-dollar. besides, you will find people who really want your tortoise here on the forum versus some store just trying to make a buck. I've placed all my hatchlings so far through forum members. They are happy and I know the babies went to a good home.


----------



## Logan J (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. 

If you would know of anyone in Louisiana interested in baby Russian torts here is my email [email protected]


----------



## jaizei (Jul 18, 2013)

Most Russian hatchlings I have seen were $150-200.


----------



## Logan J (Jul 18, 2013)

But the 150-200 prices were probably retail I'm looking at wholesale


----------



## Laura (Jul 18, 2013)

don't spend your money yet.. they have to hatch and survive first.... 
good luck, I hope they do well! 
are you incubating them?


----------



## Logan J (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes I have one I purchased online I'm keeping them at 86 degrees with about 60% humidity 

I know for a fact two are starting to hatch


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 18, 2013)

..just to clarify my comment on competitive pricing to WC pet store torts was not a suggestion to sell to the stores.
It is about making captive bred torts more desirable to the public based on a $ amount. 

I agree to sell to TFO members first.

This is my plan should my Russians ever breed.

Good luck 

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Baoh (Jul 18, 2013)

jaizei said:


> Most Russian hatchlings I have seen were $150-200.



Yes, I have seen them range from $75 to $200 with the vast majority in the $150 area.


----------



## NickWag (Jul 18, 2013)

Logan, I may be interested. I live in Mandeville.


----------



## Logan J (Jul 18, 2013)

To nick wag 

Ok that's great to know and that's a easy drive I live in Baton Rouge


----------



## NickWag (Jul 18, 2013)

Sweet! PM'ing you now!


----------



## Tom (Jul 18, 2013)

They take about 60 days to hatch in an incubator. I bought my russian hatchlings for $80 each.


----------



## Logan J (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Tom as long as the babies needs are met I'm willing to negotiate with the prices. I really just want good homes for them all.


----------

